# Delivery Disappointment



## hapecampr (May 9, 2004)

We have had our order in for the 23rs since Mid March, we were told by the dealer they had some on order and it should come in late April







, then we were told early May. Now we are told the production is behind at Keystone and we should get it mid to late June. Has anyone else heard of this.. Unfortunately we dont know for sure if it will even come in late June. We have been considering a 25RSS they have on the lot, but we were not sure if that model would sleep 2 adults on the sofa or the dinette?? The 23 had the second double bed that was nice. Does anyone have the exact dimensions of the sofa and dinette?? Could not find it on the web site. We like the design of the outback, but the uncertainty is really making the decision hard.

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I don't have the exact dimensions because mine is still in storage. Smaller adults will fit on them both, but they must be shorter than 6' to be comfortable. The sofa seemed a little narrower.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

It is my opinion that only one very small adult could sleep on the sofa in the 25RSS and the same holds true for the dinette area. They are not very big at all and the sofa when it is folded down has a good size dip down the middle. I didn't think it looked very comfortable at all and I figured if we ever use it, it would be for the four year old grandchild.


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

25RS-S

Dinette 6'1"L x 3'4"w

Sofa 5'3"L x 3'5"w

Hope this helps....


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2004)

From the for-what-it's-worth department: We had the same problem with the sofa having a large valley down the middle when it's folded down. My six year old grandaughter was supposed to sleep on it one night. She took a beach towel, rolled it up legthwise, and put it in the valley. Then she made the bed. Now why didn't Grandpa think of that??







There's been a beach towel in the trailer every day since then. I may be old, but I can still learn.

Happy camping,

Gary


----------



## drose12 (May 15, 2004)

Hapecampr:

If it makes you feel any better, I've had a very similar story given to me too. We ordered a 23RS in mid March as well (up here in Canada), and the story is close to the same. They said 11th of May, now sometime in June. Waiting to hear the actual ship date...we're very disapointed at this point...I wonder what the delay is?
Did they tell you any specifics? I wonder if calling Keystone directly might shed some light on the issues.


----------



## bojibnd (May 17, 2004)

Hape,

We just picked up our 21rs on Friday. We ordered it the first week of March. Ours is put down as an '05 with the only difference is no oven. I know they were having problems with the supplier of the oven parts (thats what the dealer said), so we have more cabinet space.
Hope it comes soon.

Boji


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Maybe you all need to come and buy in Indiana. (Home of Keystone).
The dealer we bought ours from has at least 6 on the lot. Not sure what size, but we got ours last August and only had to wait 3 weeks. Believe me, it was a LONG 3 weeks, but nothing compared to what you all are having to wait. 
A question would be: If you bought from one dealership, could you get service at another dealership? Just a thought!









Have a great day!! sunny


----------



## drose12 (May 15, 2004)

Unfortunately there is only one Outback dealer here in my city. There were other dealerships that used to sell it, but no longer. I'd suspect that any of them would service the trailer, but I'd expect only the authorized dealer would do the warranty work. I spoke with my dealer today, and he said he would have an updated ship date for me tommorow...lets hope its not too late in the season. Summer is so short up here


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Drose12

What part of Canada are you from? I am about 1 1/2 hours outside Toronto. We had to wait couple of weeks.

Thor


----------



## Wadezilla (Apr 16, 2004)

> We have had our order in for the 23rs since Mid March, we were told by the dealer they had some on order and it should come in late April , then we were told early May. Now we are told the production is behind at Keystone and we should get it mid to late June. Has anyone else heard of this..


 I feel your pain







we have had our camper on order since Feb 23 with a original delivery date around end of Aprilâ€¦..But the oven shortage and my better half insisted that we have one the date is now June 15. With any luck!









Good Beach Weather here on the Delmarva peninsula ...no cammping this Memorial Day weekend for me


----------



## drose12 (May 15, 2004)

Thor,

I'm in Winnipeg. 
I'm not sure what models that Keystone had delays with. Sounds like it may not be all models if you only had to wait a couple of weeks. We ordered the 23RS which sounds like one of the models that they didn't run off. I've been told by my dealer that it is now scheduled to come off the line June 10th, and perhaps arrive up here by the 15th. Luckily our dealer is being nice and putting a loaner trailer down on our seasonal spot and then swapping it with our Outback when it comes in. I sure hope they make this second date, because if they don't it's sure going to make the summer short. By the end of June summer is about a third done up here







!

I've also read a few things on this site, but was hoping to get confirmation?

1) The oven shortage is over and Keystone is installing ovens now.
2) The models being run off after May are now 2005 models.
3) The microwaves are now convection models

Any insight by anyone on the above would be appreciated.


----------



## Wakeup1 (Mar 9, 2004)

Hi,
We have been waiting since early March for our21rs and it came in today. I don't know if it has a oven or if there's a convection one instead of the microwave (I hope so!). We go for our PDI on Fri. Wish us luck...I'd really like to take her home then, but only if everything is near perfect! Keep you posted...
Viv


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

drose...
If it's any consolation...I have seen tons of OUTBACKS heading North towards Manitoba on I-29 recently.

Welcome to OUTBACKERS!


----------



## fletcherdt (May 16, 2004)

I spoke with the California Keystone rep who told me that the production date is pretty much on target, but the main hold up is with the delivery drivers. It seems that because the gas prices are so high the drivers are reluctant to go somewhere that doesn't have a return load on board. I guess the drivers can find other work rather than hauling someone elses vacation trailer. I would pay extra to have my Outback delivered on time! We have reservations at Yosemite! Good luck all.


----------



## drose12 (May 15, 2004)

Just an update.

Still no 23RS









I've spoken with my dealer, and what they said is that ours had come off the line last friday the 11th of June. Just hope it was completed early on Friday







.
I've heard horror stories of the Friday vehicle. Anyhow, they also said that there were some "parts" still not available and thus it was not ready to leave Keystone yet. They said they were hoping that the parts would be here this week and that maybe we'd see it next week. I'm not holding my breath...
Anyone get a 23RS recently? Any comments on it?


----------



## Central Mass Outbackers (Jun 13, 2004)

We too had a long wait for our new 21RS. We ordered it on March 23rd, and were told that it could take as long as 12 weeks to arrive. This worried us as we had also made camping reservations and wanted the new rig in time to go. As it happened, the camper arrived after "only" 10 weeks, so it now sits in our driveway, waiting for us to head off to Cape Cod with it this weekend.

Our dealer also told us that the problem was not with Keystone, but with transport. That would explain some other posts which have relayed sigting plenty of inventory in the mid-west, near Keystone's manufacturing facility. You have to wonder whether other manufacturers are having the same problem, or if it's just Keystone???


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey fellow Outbackers,

We were fortunate to get our Outback the day it was delivered to the dealer. Called the dealership closest to home & one had just arrived, unsold until we got there the next day. I had called dealers all over CA looking for the model we wanted & was told just what you are hearing now. Keystone is going as fast as they can & barely keeeping up. The transport problem is real according to a friend of mine who has worked as a buyer for a majoy dealer here in central CA. Unfortunately it's a rotten combination for someone waiting impatiently for their new rig. Our dealer is saying 10-12 weeks now for all Outback orders. Good luck, when it gets there you'll be all the happier with it.


----------

